# Balmoral Sunday 12 November



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Count me in. We may even be able to try out those new downriggers if they arrive in time  (by the way I got you a downrigger bomb from Anaconda Ken).

JT


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Sounds like a plan, i'll be around on sunday will u be mooring the mothership the same place as last time?? 
I'll bring your rod holder with me. 
Paul.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Love to Kraley, but the Big Red Rat has told me I must go to Johannesburg for 5 days. Great! and miss out on the fishing. Bloody work!!!
Have fun and catch a few for me.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

CO Pilot Required! ......

There is a seat available in the front of a new Hobie Outfitter (Pedal Kayak) for the trip on Sunday morning departing from balmoral at about 5:45 . returning to be off the water by 9:30

Byo Tackle and bait, no experience neccesary if you are interested drop me a PM or call me on 0401 853 204

Cheers Pauly


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> Sounds like a Hobie-fest. C'mon paddlers - dontcha want to come out and beat the peddle-boats at our own game?
> :twisted:


  Love to but its my wedding anniversary and Angie doesn't see fishing as an important part of our marriage. I think she is missing something but will leave that argument for another time.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Peril said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a Hobie-fest. C'mon paddlers - dontcha want to come out and beat the peddle-boats at our own game?
> ...


Why don't you tell Angie that a few of the AKFF boys are going out especially to celebrate your wedding anniversary and that it would seem somewhat rude for the couple themselves not to turn up 8). You could tell her that the boys have even decorated their yaks with tinsel and stuff parade style.

While it has buckly's chance of actually working you never know. The Kingies are on the bite Dave!

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be around at 0500 trying to put some bait in the tank. The new downrigger is ready for its first sea trials - JT, if you've still got that bomb for me (thanks btw), I'll grab it in the morning.

Happy anniversary Dave - wouldn't she like fish for dinner?


----------

